# eSports isn't considered a real sport but Poker and Snooker is?



## WiiCube_2013 (Sep 6, 2014)

I don't see why eSports can't be accepted, they're more active and also better than "sports" such as Poker which is just a bunch of guys playing cards sitting at a table so no real physical use of their body neither, but rather it's more of a strategic to win over the other opponents.

From EVO 2014:

​


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 6, 2014)

Poker isn't a sport. 

eSports are called eSports for a reason, they're not _actual_ sports, that's the whole reason for the distinctive.

Apparently you're not aware that "sport" has many different "sub-genre's" so to speak. Games like Snooker or Billiards are "cue sports", Chess and other board games are "Mind sports",  the common basketball/football/soccer/baseball are physical sports, there's "Equine sports" for horseback riding, ice sports, shooting sports and many many many many many many more.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Sep 6, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Poker isn't a sport.
> 
> eSports are called eSports for a reason, they're not _actual_ sports, that's the whole reason for the distinctive.
> 
> Apparently you're not aware that "sport" has many different "sub-genre's" so to speak. Games like Snooker or Billiards are "cue sports", Chess and other board games are "Mind sports", the common basketball/football/soccer/baseball are physical sports, there's "Equine sports" for horseback riding, ice sports, shooting sports and many many many many many many more.


 
Correction, there's American Football and Real Football (not that Shitty soc-word).


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 6, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Correction, there's American Football and Real Football (not that Shitty soc-word).


Soccer. Yeah dat's right. i'mma keep saying it


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 6, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Correction, there's American Football and Real Football (not that Shitty soc-word).


 
Cry moar 

I do want to clarify my post, though, when I say actual sport I mean the dictionary definition of sport, being a physical activity. eSports are eSports because they require little to no physical activity from the participant at all, I think that's the real reason a majority of people won't consider them "real" sports, because 99% of the time you're just moving your fingers, and pretty much all non-gamers aren't aware of the fact that games require strategy.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 6, 2014)

What's the video about? All I see is a championship between two brawl players, so if it's about an argument as to why esports should be considered being a sports, then I'd like to know where it starts.

The line of which activities are considered sports or esports is pretty thin (chess isn't much better than poker, for that matter. At least in terms of physical movement). So I'd like to hear what the advantage would be if "esports" _were_ considered a real sport? Because we all know that wiping out the first letter of "esports" isn't going to change the world.

(besides...shouldn't the lines be made clear which games ARE an esports and which aren't first? We all know that games like DOTA 2 or starcraft 2 are far more popular than some of the more obscure sports, but if we can't even make the difference between a 'game' and an 'esports game' clear, then I can't take the whole "esports" vs "sports" thing seriously either)


EDIT:




Tom Bombadildo said:


> ... and pretty much all non-gamers aren't aware of the fact that games require strategy.


I don't believe this. Perhaps in the '80s or '90, then it could be that the non-gamers dismissed those "games" to be casual entertainment. But nowadays, I seriously doubt it. Not only are there more gamers than ever before, but it's pretty clear that they're not going anywhere either. If you ask me, it'll be hard to find anyone who never played a computer game before, and even less to be so (blisfully) ignorant of their very basics. A line like this is almost like saying "...and pretty much all non-movie watchers aren't aware of the fact that movies can be about deep emotions."


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Sep 6, 2014)

Its ok if you are referring to what the EPSN President said. He will call it a sport once it starts bringing him more money than Golf which shouldn't take too long lol


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 6, 2014)

Your childhood hobby isn't a sport.

Deal with it.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 6, 2014)

You had a whole league of games to pick and you pick Smash Bros Melee...

Esports is accepted... by people who follow Esports.
The ESL and various esports organisations have been slowly growing and popularity is increasing, if people don't want to like it. Heck that's their problem. No point trying to force people to "accept" something.


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Sep 6, 2014)

If you look up any definition of sport any video game will fall into the same category... eSports itself just means "Electronic Sport"

- http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/sport - A contest or game in which people do certain physical activities according to a specific set of rules and compete against each other.

- Video games require hand and eye coordination so covers the physical activity (unless you don't believe your hands are physically doing something), every game has a set of rules applied to it (this is limited by the engine of the game), and it requires you to play against another player (That is clear by we have tournaments against one another).


----------



## Dork (Sep 6, 2014)

eSports are eSports.

Sports are Sports.


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Sep 6, 2014)

Dork said:


> eSports are eSports.
> 
> Sports are Sports.


 

Correction eSports is Electronic Sports and Sports are Sports so eSports is a Sports according t you lol


----------



## Dork (Sep 6, 2014)

LegendAssassinF said:


> Correction eSports is Electronic Sports and Sports are Sports so eSports is a Sports according t you lol


What?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 6, 2014)

LegendAssassinF said:


> If you look up any definition of sport any video game will fall into the same category... eSports itself just means "Electronic Sport"
> 
> - http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/sport - A contest or game in which people do certain physical activities according to a specific set of rules and compete against each other.
> 
> - Video games *require hand and eye coordination so covers the physical activity* (unless you don't believe your hands are physically doing something), every game has a set of rules applied to it (this is limited by the engine of the game), and it requires you to play against another player (That is clear by we have tournaments against one another).


 
 

Hand-Eye coordination isn't a physical activity you moron, it's the ability to coordinate your hands movements with your visual sense. If hand-eye coordination is a physical activity, then literally _everything we do_ would be a sport


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Sep 6, 2014)

Dork said:


> What?


 

You can read right because you said eSports is a Sport.... Since eSports = "Electronic" "Sports" and Sports = Sports. Electronic is only being used as a verb to describe what kind of sports eSports is.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 6, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Hand-Eye coordination isn't a physical activity you moron, it's the ability to coordinate your hands movements with your visual sense. If hand-eye coordination is a physical activity, then literally _everything we do_ would be a sport


 

It's not like these even matter. I've played video games for years and I'm clumsy as fuck. Being able to see something on a screen and to tell your hands "DO A HADOUKEN" isn't a skill. Not a useful one at least.

This whole "video games are sports!" thing is just sad NEETs trying to justify what they've wasted 20 years of their life doing as a "sport" and trying to smear it in the face of the jocks who gave them wedgies in high school.


----------



## Dork (Sep 6, 2014)

LegendAssassinF said:


> muh semantics


 
eSports is not a subsidiary of sports, it's its own classification. eSports does not involve intensive physical activity which is a critical difference between the two.


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Sep 6, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Hand-Eye coordination isn't a physical activity you moron, it's the ability to coordinate your hands movements with your visual sense. If hand-eye coordination is a physical activity, then literally _everything we do_ would be a sport


 

Correction I said that is the physically part of the definition of Sports. With the sets of rules and against other people makes it a sports so YES everything we do could be a sport since the definition of Sport only defines doing something physically with rules and against other people.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 6, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Hand-Eye coordination isn't a physical activity you moron, it's the ability to coordinate your hands movements with your visual sense. If hand-eye coordination is a physical activity, then literally _everything we do_ would be a sport


 
This ^

Tbh there is no point of arguing over the legitimacy of the name "esport" 
The concept is simple to understand and makes sense. No they're not the same as the traditional sports and shouldn't be related to as such. But yes they do foster a skillful competitive environment where tactics and strategy are involved and provide good spectator entertainment like traditional sports and that's why the name "esports" exists imo.


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Sep 6, 2014)

Dork said:


> eSports is not a subsidiary of sports, it's its own classification. eSports does not involve intensive physical activity which is a critical difference between the two.


 

The definition of Sports doesn't state there needs to be a "intensive physical activity" only that it is a physically activity. I would bring in Golf but that is just side tracking from the argument lol


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 6, 2014)

Also I find it funny that you use SSBM to "demonstrate eSports" when it's still fought over and shit on as a "fighting game".

Shit you could've shown something like Quake. Ever see competitive Quake? It blows fucking SSBM out of the goddamn water.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 6, 2014)

LegendAssassinF said:


> Correction I said that is the physically part of the definition of Sports. With the sets of rules and against other people makes it a sports so YES everything we do could be a sport since the definition of Sport only defines doing something physically with rules and against other people.


 
Gosh, then I guess grabbing that box on the top shelf is the best sport, or picking up that sock on the floor! BEST SPORT EVER

Quit being a stubborn idiot.


----------



## Dork (Sep 6, 2014)

LegendAssassinF said:


> The definition of Sports doesn't state there needs to be a "intensive physical activity" only that it is a physically activity.


You can keep trying to validate eSports because THE MERRIAM-WEBSTER DICTIONARY SAID SO but Sports will always be referred to as physical enduring activities by nearly anyone you talk to.



LegendAssassinF said:


> I would bring in Golf but that is just side tracking from the argument lol


>implying golf doesn't require extensive physical discipline to play correctly at a competitive level


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 6, 2014)

Esports are still testing the waters, I follow and write about the LoL esports scene and its great but it still has alot of room to grow and develop.

Threads like these are the wrong way to go about promoting esports. They're part of the reason why those who don't agree on its legitimacy are so adamant in their view.


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Sep 6, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Gosh, then I guess grabbing that box on the top shelf is the best sport, or picking up that sock on the floor! BEST SPORT EVER
> 
> Quit being a stubborn idiot.


 
Sorry for being a realist since you like to put arbitrary rules (there goes another verb to describe something) because you don't like to be told when you are wrong about a definition. To that I'm sorry lol




Dork said:


> You can keep trying to validate eSports because THE MERRIAM-WEBSTER DICTIONARY SAID SO but Sports will always be referred to as physical enduring activities by nearly anyone you talk to.
> 
> 
> >implying golf doesn't require extensive physical discipline to play correctly at a competitive level


 

A definition is what we commonly refer to something or there would be no reason to use that definition. Sorry while I go make the Dork Dictionary to comply to your logic of "Sports". Plenty of people say sports requires "physical enduring activities" but that is because most people only considering like 5 sports "real" sports while stuff like Cheerleading, Poker, Bowling, and Pool are put under the rug certainly Pool which requires just as much skill and physically "intensive" as playing League of Legends (with a team) or Starcraft 2.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 6, 2014)

LegendAssassinF said:


> Sorry for being a realist since you like to put arbitrary rules (there goes another verb to describe something) because you don't like to be told when you are wrong about a definition. To that I'm sorry lol


 



			
				Merriam-Webster said:
			
		

> *1wrong*
> 
> _*noun*_\ˈrȯŋ\
> : behavior that is not morally good or correct
> ...


----------



## FireGrey (Sep 6, 2014)

What's wrong with eSports just being eSports?
Is a technicality that it's in the same category as football needed to justify pursuing competitive gaming?


----------



## Dork (Sep 6, 2014)

LegendAssassinF said:


> A definition is what we commonly refer to something or there would be no reason to use that definition. Sorry while I go make the Dork Dictionary to comply to your logic of "Sports".


 
Yes, and sports being physically enduring is commonly referred to. The one in the minority defending an archaic definition here is you. Funny enough, definition of "sports" from Google and Dictionary.com mention physical activity. I guess those are just wrong and uncommon.

Why are you so insistent on validating eSports as "real sports". Is the term eSports not enough?


----------



## Pleng (Sep 6, 2014)

What is it you want from a reclassification, exactly?

Even if eSports did become accepted as sports, you do realize that there's not going to suddenly be a stampede of ex-football groupies coming round your house to watch you play xBox, right?


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Sep 6, 2014)

Dork said:


> Yes, and sports being physically enduring is commonly referred to. The one in the minority defending an archaic definition here is you. Funny enough, definition of "sports" from Google and Dictionary.com mention physical activity. I guess those are just wrong and uncommon.
> 
> Why are you so insistent on validating eSports as "real sports". Is the term eSports not enough?




You don't consider your using your hands physically activity?


----------



## RCJayce (Sep 6, 2014)

League of Legends

/thread


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 6, 2014)

LegendAssassinF said:


> You don't consider your using your hands physically activity?


 

Is masturbating a sport? I mean there's a method to perfecting it, there's endurance and skill tested for a payoff.

GBAtemp's Annual 2014 Wankoff is now accepting registration. Show us your moves!


----------



## Dork (Sep 6, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> GBAtemp's Annual 2014 Wankoff is now accepting registration. Show us your moves!


 
Is lube considered cheating?


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 6, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> GBAtemp's Annual 2014 Wankoff is now accepting registration.


----------



## yuyuyup (Sep 6, 2014)

Ban sports, NFL hides brain injuries, high school kids becoming retards from getting knocked around too hard, etc

*Chronic traumatic encephalopathy* (*CTE*) is a form of encephalopathy that is a progressive degenerative disease, which can currently only be definitively diagnosed _postmortem_, in individuals with a history of multiple concussions and other forms of head injury. In March 2014, researchers announced the discovery of an exosome particle created by the brain which has been shown to contain trace proteins indicating the presence of the disease,[1] however, a test is not yet available. The disease was previously called dementia pugilistica (DP), as it was initially found in those with a history of boxing. CTE has been most commonly found in professional athletes participating in American football, ice hockey, professional wrestling and other contact sports who have experienced repetitive brain trauma. It has also been found in soldiers exposed to a blast or a concussive injury,[2] in both cases resulting in characteristic degeneration of brain tissue and the accumulation of tau protein. Individuals with CTE may show symptoms of dementia, such as memory loss, aggression, confusion and depression, which generally appear years or many decades after the trauma.

http://www.sportsonearth.com/article/75487104/football-concussions-traumatic-brain-injuries-nfl

http://www.theatlantic.com/entertai...-concussion-settlement-not-acceptable/379557/

http://www.newsobserver.com/2012/04/16/2005764/high-school-football-brain-injuries.html


----------



## Gahars (Sep 7, 2014)

LegendAssassinF said:


> If you look up any definition of sport any video game will fall into the same category... eSports itself just means "Electronic Sport"
> 
> - http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/sport - A contest or game in which people do certain physical activities according to a specific set of rules and compete against each other.
> 
> - Video games require hand and eye coordination so covers the physical activity (unless you don't believe your hands are physically doing something), every game has a set of rules applied to it (this is limited by the engine of the game), and it requires you to play against another player (That is clear by we have tournaments against one another).


 

>Jumping through mental hoops to define video games as "physical activity"

You know, it's thinking like this that's behind our obesity rates. What's next on the "it's physical activity because technically you have to move a little" list, breathing?

If you like playing video games, play video games. If you like playing video games competitively, then do that and have a grand old time. You don't have to try so hard to validate the hobby.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm still trying to figure out what the fuck snooker is :|


----------



## TemplarGR (Sep 7, 2014)

A sport is every competitive activity we are doing for fun and/or to develop skills and abilities. Video games can be sports. A sport isn't about physical activity only.

A video game could be useful for self improvement. For example, video games helped me learn english. You could also train your brain with some types of games etc.

Of course, watching other people play video games competitively is about as boring and useless as watching people kick a ball around... A sport is only worth it if you are the one doing it (and reaping the benefits).


----------



## zeello (Sep 7, 2014)

esports shouldn't be considered a sport because what it is really is people wrestling with controllers/keyboards/mice

I guess fighting games are alright though since you're allowed to use arcade sticks, gamepads, pretty much whatever you want. Except that they're fighting games, and fighting games are trash. Honestly if the competitive community didn't exist then there would be no more fighting games.

esports, hell, you might as well have Desert Bus competitions. It has nothing to do with gaming and nothing which gaming should be about.


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Sep 7, 2014)

Dork said:


> You can keep trying to validate eSports because THE MERRIAM-WEBSTER DICTIONARY SAID SO but Sports will always be referred to as physical enduring activities by nearly anyone you talk to.
> 
> 
> >implying golf doesn't require extensive physical discipline to play correctly at a competitive level


 
Golf was perhaps a poor analogy, but I see where he's coming from. I'd say other, more vague classifications such as Chess or Poker being called sports would be a more accurate comparisons. There's no physical form practiced in either (perhaps trying to keep a bullshit face in poker, but that is not very physically oriented).



Tom Bombadildo said:


> Gosh, then I guess grabbing that box on the top shelf is the best sport, or picking up that sock on the floor! BEST SPORT EVER
> 
> Quit being a stubborn idiot.


 

I guarantee you if you can get enough people to participate and watch people taking things off the top shelf and find some sponsors, it'll be on your ESPN lineup after they come up with regulations for the box's size, weight, material, position and the shelf's position, material, height from the ground. You put that shit on ESPN, I'm sure any company that has any sort of boxed goods will be jumping on that nonsense in minute to make sure it's _their_ logo on the box.

Soon enough you'll hear about all the disqualified athlete stars who were taking performance enhancers so they could reach the box a tenth of a second faster or the crazy man who cuts off his own testicles so he weighs less and has less wind resistance when sprinting to the shelf.

If people can gather interest and it makes money, they'll make whatever they want into a "sport" and shamelessly plug it.

eSports is gaining popularity and breaking new ground. As a matter of fact, if I'm not mistaken, professional League of Legends players can actually come to the US on sports visas now. As much as I hate that game and MOBAs in general, they are serving as the first popular gateway for other eSports genres to eventually flourish.

I'm not saying that eSports should be on the same networks as sports or be called "sports". eSports suits them fine. There is competition of the realm we live in, the real world, and then there are competitions of virtually constructed environments being played to their fullest. If you need a television or monitor to compete, it is properly classified as an eSport.


----------



## Flame (Sep 7, 2014)

> GODDAMN IT WHY ISNT WORLD OF WARCRAFT NOT A SPORT!?
> 
> 
> GOD I HATE THIS PLANET!


 





if people think that eSport is a real sport why put it in the gaming section of the forum.

Checkmate. sane people.


----------



## Gamemaster1379 (Sep 7, 2014)

Flame said:


> if people think that eSport is a real sport why put it in the gaming section of the forum.
> 
> Checkmate. sane people.


 
It's a subsidiary of the sporting genre that takes place within virtual environments that are taken to various limits. Gaming is the conventional name for these simulated environments.


----------

